# McAfee Encrypted USB on HP Thin Client



## nickpoli (Aug 3, 2011)

This is my first time on a forum and I have an issue I hope someone can help.

I am about to do a deployment of HP T5740 Thin Clients.

Everything is set but have one issue.
Issue is:
I have a McAfee Encrypted US power by MXI security (its an encrypted USB stick).
The Thin client is configured but the encrypted USB stick cannot be recognised if a user logs in.
It works if you are logged in as administrator but not as a user.

Please help someone.

Regards
Niko.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Will you be using the USB flash drive to all the computers or only selected?

Try to add the user as a local Admin, see if that works. You may always set restrictions thru GPO Policy. This is very similar to some Apps/Programs that won't run unless you are logged on as Admin and there are work arounds.

Hope this helps.


----------

